# Best way to restore a weber kettle?



## hawtsauc3 (May 7, 2019)

Long story short we have a pretty dumpy looking weber kettle we inherited after it failed to sell at a garage sale. Boss lady insists we keep it and if we're gonna keep it I want to fix it up, so anyone know what's the best way to clean and refinish one? The porcelin is chipped in a few spots on the outside but that's less of a worry to me since it'll be garage stored. I'm just curious how to clean all the gunk out (no clue who owned it before). I'm just buying fresh grates. 

no clue on the year but it has a thermometer up top and does have wooden handles.


----------



## PolishDeli (May 7, 2019)

If its structurally intact:
Spray it down with a degreaser (e.g., Greased Lightning).  
Start scrubbing and/or get the pressure washer.
Buy replacement parts as needed.


----------



## coolkayaker (May 7, 2019)

This is my old kettle I received as a hand me down from my brother-in-law. Still works great! The wooden handle needs to be replaced but does what I need it to do!


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2019)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Long story short we have a pretty dumpy looking weber kettle we inherited after it failed to sell at a garage sale. Boss lady insists we keep it and if we're gonna keep it I want to fix it up, so anyone know what's the best way to clean and refinish one? The porcelin is chipped in a few spots on the outside but that's less of a worry to me since it'll be garage stored. I'm just curious how to clean all the gunk out (no clue who owned it before). I'm just buying fresh grates.
> 
> no clue on the year but it has a thermometer up top and does have wooden handles.


Look for a letter on the top vent for the year . 
http://weberkettleclub.com/determine-age-of-old-grill/
Buy new grates like you said , then start scraping the inside being careful not to scratch it up . Hose it out and scrape some more . Cheap plastic 1 1/2 " paint scraper works good . I don't use solvents on the inside myself .


----------



## coolkayaker (May 7, 2019)

coolkayaker said:


> This is my old kettle I received as a hand me down from my brother-in-law. Still works great! The wooden handle needs to be replaced but does what I need it to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did also buy new grates. Make sure to get the hinged sides so you can add coals and wood chunks easily!


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 7, 2019)

coolkayaker said:


> I did also buy new grates. Make sure to get the hinged sides so you can add coals and wood chunks easily!


yeah from what i've been hearing the new standard grates are not as good as the ones that came with them so i figured hinged was the way to go. I might try to salvage the old charcoal grate but so far it looks like maybe $60 to get the thing to brand new. That's new grates, degreaser, scraper, a metal polish set (legs) and estimating a few pieces of missing hardware. It'll need new handles at some point too but i'm going to do that last. I have a WSM so depending on compatibility i might swap what's on the WSM and get myself a wooden set.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2019)

I agree with chopsaw, I don't like using any type of solvents in my cookers. Narrow plastic putty scrapper or some really fine steel wool. Then a proper burnout. I really like my gourmet grate, it has the hinges and removable center section. 


Chris


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I agree with chopsaw, I don't like using any type of solvents in my cookers. Narrow plastic putty scrapper or some really fine steel wool. Then a proper burnout. I really like my gourmet grate, it has the hinges and removable center section.
> 
> 
> Chris


the plan is to scrape as much as i can. I normally try to avoid cleaners in grills. this is one exception i might make and that's only because i have no freaking clue who used the grill or where it came from entirely lol. I just want to get it cleaned up and looking new then re-season it appropriately.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2019)

If I had to use a solvent of some-type then I would spray the kettle with a foam oven cleaner and put it in a large trash bag. Let it sit outside on a hot afternoon. After give it good washing and drying followed by a burn-out.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2019)

Plastic scraper or a spreader used to do body work ( flexable  )  won't harm the inside .  I have used oven cleaner like Chris when needed . Lids can get pretty greasy .


----------



## lamar (May 7, 2019)

For a scraper,  I use a 1 1/4" metal putty knife that I have rounded  off the corners.  That gives more power and won't scrape the finish.  Works very well.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> If I had to use a solvent of some-type then I would spray the kettle with a foam oven cleaner and put it in a large trash bag. Let it sit outside on a hot afternoon. After give it good washing and drying followed by a burn-out.
> 
> Chris


Thanks. i was leaning oven cleaner. Our house had a 50's style oven we had to use for about a year until the kitchen got remodeled and we used it and it made it look brand new. And yes i figured a burn out to get the chemicals long gone before I cook.


----------

